# Trainers near Grand Rapids, MI



## therawlife1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Anybody know any good ones in the area?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What for? I'm from GR.


----------



## therawlife1 (Aug 22, 2012)

obedience and protection


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Try Kevin Kinker, CompleteK9. He's not in GR but there are not any protection clubs in or near GR. I live in GR and drive almost to Ann Arbor for protection training.


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

Cheryl Carlson at Cher Car Kennels in St. Johns is not too far from you. She is starting up classes next week. Here is her website link: Cher Car Kennels -Dog Breeding & Training Experts since 1977. 

She will be doing obedience and personal protection training back-to-back on Wednesdays for 6 weeks starting September 12th. I got my puppy from her and have observed her training classes. She knows her stuff.


----------

